# Javascript: Checkbox - Array



## adverto (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Habe in einem Formular Checkboxen, benannt mit checkbox[0], checkbox[1] usw.

In meinem Skript möchte ich eben diese checken oder nicht. Wenn ich die Checkbox z.B. nur checkbox(also ohne Array) nenne, funktionierts toll, ansonsten bekomm ich ne Fehlermeldung. Brauche aber den Wert der checkbox[] -Selektion unbedingt in dieser Art und Weise.
Kann mir wer dabei helfen?

Hier der Code:
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function check() {
box = eval("document.form1.checkbox[0]"); 
box.checked =!box.checked;
}
</script>

Beispiel für eine checkbox:

<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox[0]" value="1">

Danke!


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2004)

Versuch mal:
	
	
	



```
function check() {
box = document.form1.elements['checkbox[0]']; 
box.checked =!box.checked;
}
```
P.S.:Es gibt hier auch eine Javascript-Abteilung


----------



## adverto (27. Juni 2004)

*danke*

hat funktioniert!

lg


----------

